# Overclocking Q6660



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi guys............ is Abit IP35-E right motherboard to overclock Q6660?
or which motherboard do you guys suggest under 7000/-


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

Abit IP35-E is gud but if u can spend another 2k then get the Abit IP35-Pro.its a lot better than the IP35-E.


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 7, 2008)

my q6600 is working at 3.4 ghz with galaxy 650i ultra ..which i got for 4.4k ..

if u want 3.8-4.0 ghz stable then only go for abit ip35 pro etc ..


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> Abit IP35-E is gud but if u can spend another 2k then get the Abit IP35-Pro.its a lot better than the IP35-E.



Where do you get Pro so cheap ??? IIRC Pro is almost 4-5k more than IP35-E.

@ rhitwick
Perfect choice my friend. That Abit is a very underrated board. You will not go wrong with it,it clocks Quad well 
 DOnt expect monster clocks but it will do just fine for Air/Water based cooling.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

darklord said:


> Where do you get Pro so cheap ??? IIRC Pro is almost 4-5k more than IP35-E.


 
u got me wrong there man.i never said that diff between IP35-E and IP35-Pro is 2k.
since his budget is 7k so i suggested him to spend 2k more and get the IP35-Pro.


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh ok that way....i thought you were talking about the difference between IP35-E and Pro.


----------

